# Best fall Slot Show/Swap?



## racer484 (Nov 2, 2006)

Assuming travel isn't an issue, but I could only go to one slot car swap meet this fall - which would you recomend and why? I'm considering Midwest, Richfield, Buds, PA, Bob Beers etc. I'm interested in HO and some 1/32.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

FWIW, the most frequent complaint at the Midwest show is "I didn't bring enough money...."


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Do yo have a private plane or are you driving?Distance means alot


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*As a former shopper for years and then vendor for many more , i would love to return to my favorite the Midwest show ! Always had a blast regardless of which side of the table i was on ! And always came home with bargains galore and a smile from ear to ear ! The show is laced with character and flavor of our very own HT membership . Also it's now taken over and run by one of my favorite guys in the hobby and another HT member (AJD350 ) AL DeYoung. AL loves the hobby and does everything he can to grow the show and welcome guests so ya can't ask for more ! So for me i would in a heartbeat return to the Midwest and savor every minute one more time ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

ajd350 said:


> FWIW, the most frequent complaint at the Midwest show is "I didn't bring enough money...."


I always feel that way when leaving the Richfield show too but if I had more to spend I think that I would still feel that way......and I go without anything that I'm even looking for.
I think that it would take someone who has been to all of the shows to give you your answer. 
How can you go wrong when you get to spend the day in a large room full of people with a common interest that all love the same things that you do. (slot cars)


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been on both sides of the table at the Midwest show and a couple others. I know the Richfield Ohio show has always received high marks from those who attend. I know Bob Beers and I'm told he puts on a first class show. I know a few of the folks in Western PA and I hear that's a very good show.
If I had the money and travel budget I'd probably take in all the above, and maybe a national race or two!


----------



## racer484 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your input. It's a tough decision. Maybe I need to try a few...


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Of all the good shows coming this Fall, which are driving distance (day trip) from Southeastern MA?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Western Oa Slot car show November 10th 2012*

 Guys
Its that time of year again for the 4th annual Slot car show in Monroeville, Pa On November 10, 2012.

Reserve your table now.

At our last show allot of trading and selling was going on. A few dealers and collectors picked up some hard collectable items.

A competition pac was sold at the show along with some store awards. Plus a collector brought in his collection to sell and someone bought it.

Pittsburgh, Pa has allot of collectors in the area that spend like crazy.


4th Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA

*November 10, 2012*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
*Vendor tables--$25.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $20.00 each.
*Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Please Contact:
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton Wv 26062
304-914-3774

or 
Jeff Albitz
412-341-2209


----------

